# Joke Text Message Triggers Terror Alert



## Neutral Singh (Dec 19, 2004)

http://itemonline.com/articles/2004/12/18/ap/headlines/d872no8g0.txt
Joke Text Message Triggers Terror Alert
Huntsville Item, TX - 59 minutes ago

CANBERRA, Australia - An Italian tourist aboard a flight from Sydney to Vienna caused an international security alert after he sent a joke text message from ...


----------

